# Natural GOLF Swing May Give Better Shot



## bonidea (Aug 15, 2012)

GOLF Swing

You may have heard someone referred to as having a natural golf swing and although it may seem as though they swing easy and strike hard, no one is really born with a natural golf swing. The mechanics of the swing itself is anything but natural, but there is a method of reproducing a golf swing more natural than others.
While the physics of backswing and alignment do not really change that much the grip is probably the best starting point to achieve a natural golf swing.

keep playing
khantana
Golf Training Tips & Guide for Beginner's


----------

